# Snow tires



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

17bettywhite said:


> Would 205/60r16 fit on my car? It's a 205/55r16 for my car. My car is a 2017 Chevy Cruze LT


I see no reason why not....the sidewall difference is so small between 55 and 60

I am running 15" winter tires on my car and it also works just as well.

PM me if interested and I can direct you to a place to get a good price depending where you live.

Jason


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes they'll fit, but they will throw the speedo off a good bit - 3%.


----------



## conemark (Feb 9, 2020)

I would stick with the OE size of 205/55R16. We found the Federal Himalaya WS2's in that size for not much more than $300 all in.


----------

